# Junkins haunted estate



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

The Junkins Haunted Estate is celebrating our 25th year!

Started in 1988, we are the largest non commercial, nonprofit Halloween event in New England and just maybe the country. Over 1500 people from all over the Northeast come each year to stroll through the old family estate. Over two acres of Halloween decorations await our guests, but don't let the warm fuzzy decorations from the safety of your car fool you, if you want the candy, it's a quarter mile through the haunted swamp! As you follow the luminaries towards the woods, crossing the bridge into the swamp, darkness will surround you and the cold swamp air will chill you to your bones. Oh by the way, they will be waiting for you!! Most commercial Halloween events will give you buckets of blood, while at the Junkins Haunted Estate we promise buckets of candy!

Admission is as always, FREE (donations are graciously excepted)
The estate is located at 87 Wilson Road in Kittery, Maine.
Dates for 2012: October 19 - 21 and 26 - 31
Time: About 6:30 PM to 9 PM weather permitting
Special time for the little ones will be October 30th at 5 PM
Families are welcome and all children must be accompanied by an adult.
For more details, photos and video, like us on our Facebook page and YouTube - "Junkins Haunted Estate". Nightly updates will be available on Twitter @hauntedestate so follow us.


----------



## debraS (Oct 31, 2011)

We are visiting Maine and I was so excited to hear about your haunt. And, then I realized that we will be there this weekend and you dont open until next! So, regretfully, we will miss it. Maybe next year!


----------

